# WHY ARE CHRISTIANS SO HYPOCRITICAL



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 14, 2009)

OK... 
I have an issue with Christians... Its to the point now where I don't tell people I am a Christian, I just say Jesus is my savior... but be that as it may...
I am so disappointed and almost disgusted as I look through these forums... I have seen a lot of women talking about all these "things" that people have to do if they are Christians. I have seen A LOT OF JUDGMENT...
I am just going to say this:
Just because you are a Christian does not make you God himself. Nobody has the right to tell someone that they are wrong or that they are not a good Christian or that they are not fully devoted because they walk different than you do.oke:
Why don't we just try to help each other in their struggles? If someone feels that secular music is causing them to stumble, then if they say so, try and help. That doesn't mean its the same for everyone...
If someone wears certain types of clothes, that doesnt make them more "worldly" than the next person... You were "worldly" when you lied and said you were an APL 3c when you know you are an SL 4b fine... 
All sin is equal, and all people were created equally in sin, and we all need Christ to go to heaven. Lets concentrate on those truths rather than measuring out judgments and counting good deeds. The old testament was such a long time ago... We are here to help the world, not to be just like them and exclude and hurt others... with that said, I'm out.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jun 14, 2009)

tdennis44 said:


> OK...
> I have an issue with Christians... Its to the point now where I don't tell people I am a Christian, I just say Jesus is my savior... but be that as it may...
> I am so disappointed and almost disgusted as I look through these forums... I have seen a lot of women talking about all these "things" that people have to do if they are Christians. I have seen A LOT OF JUDGMENT...
> I am just going to say this:
> ...


 

Preach.......


----------



## GodsPromises (Jun 14, 2009)

Thank you.  You have said what I have been thinking for years.  Sometimes it is so bad that I don't even come over to the Christian forum and I say that as a minister.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 14, 2009)

tdennis44 said:


> OK...
> I have an issue with Christians... Its to the point now where I don't tell people I am a Christian, I just say Jesus is my savior... but be that as it may...
> I am so disappointed and almost disgusted as I look through these forums... I have seen a lot of women talking about all these "things" that people have to do if they are Christians. I have seen A LOT OF JUDGMENT...
> I am just going to say this:
> ...


 

I don't know where this post stemmed from, but I am sorry if someone excluded or hurt you girl. You have some excellent points in your post (bold) and I love your honesty. 

There are many women here who have embraced to no end on the Christian forum (Shimmie, Nice and Wavy, many others). 

You have to remember that we all are from different walks of life, but God's children nonetheless. Sometimes we have to agree to disagree and let God answer our individual questions, struggles, concerns, and convictions HIMSELF 

God bless you girl and try not to let negativity pull you away from possible healthy fellowship here ((((HUGS)))).


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 14, 2009)

WORD!  

I really didn't like that "confrontation" thread at all.


----------



## MA2010 (Jun 14, 2009)

Blossssom said:


> WORD!
> 
> I really didn't like that "confrontation" thread at all.


 
Oh....so I did miss something


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm only assuming that is what led to this Manushka...


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 14, 2009)

yeah i don't like the confrontation thread... i'm like can't Christ do that on his own? Doesn't he every day? I know he confronts me on an HOURLY basis LOL


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow...sorry to see this here, but I should have expected such.

First, welcome to the Forum...I see you just joined LHCF this month.

Second, you must remember that not everyone who calls themselves "christian" may be a true, practicing one here in the CF.  

I do believe that a thread started like this is a portal for unbelievers to come and give more reason to bash christians like myself and many others, who only try to share in love, the gospel of Jesus Christ.  I'm sorry that you feel the way you do, but I do know that when I have issue with other believers, I should take it to them privately FIRST, like the Bible says I should.  One time I said something about what another believer said, and although it hurt me, I should have gone to her about it but didn't.  When she read what I wrote, she was upset (naturally) and called me to talk.  We talked it out and now everything is better.  That's how we should do things...I'm sorry, but this here is kinda rough to take.

I pray that the Lord will bring healing to us as believers...there are so many that will see this and be turned away from wanting to become a christian because of it, and we must be very careful of this....we must always be in a mindset of being Christ-like and that goes for all of us.

Praying for this forum...always.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Manushka said:


> I don't know where this post stemmed from, but I am sorry if someone excluded or hurt you girl. You have some excellent points in your post (bold) and I love your honesty.
> 
> There are many women here who have embraced to no end on the Christian forum (Shimmie, Nice and Wavy, many others).
> 
> ...


Thank you for thinking of me in that way, Manushka!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2009)

Manushka said:


> I don't know where this post stemmed from, but I am sorry if someone excluded or hurt you girl. You have some excellent points in your post (bold) and I love your honesty.
> 
> There are many women here who have embraced to no end on the Christian forum (Shimmie, Nice and Wavy, many others).
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2009)

tdennis44 said:


> OK...
> *I have an issue with Christians... Its to the point now where I don't tell people I am a Christian, I just say Jesus is my savior... but be that as it may...*
> 
> I am so disappointed and almost disgusted as I look through these forums... I have seen a lot of women talking about all these "things" that people have to do if they are Christians. I have seen A LOT OF JUDGMENT...
> ...


You're venting; and it is so understandable.   


But......








You are doing exactly what you are 'venting' about.    

Dear one, humans no matter who we are, are prone to find and state 'fault' in one another.  Be it right or wrong, that's what humans do.   All humans.  And being a Christian doesn't exempt one from being human.   

Angel you've made a judgment about someone's hair description, that they lied.  Or you've used it to make your point.   Either way, it's a contradiction.  How do know a person is lying about their hair?  For one thing, these hair descriptions are not that easy to access for everyone.  My APL may also be anothers BSL because of our body frames and sizes. 

I 'get' what you are trying to convey.  It's a vent of disagreement and it's okay.     Because.... you are human; a precious human who has also made a judgment as all humans do, and you shared it with us.  

Can't help but love you.   We all have vents.   I'm finna' to open an air vent myself before the day is over.    Afterall, I'm human. 

:welcome3:   to Life!


----------



## beaux cheveux (Jun 14, 2009)

tdennis44 said:


> OK...
> I have an issue with Christians... Its to the point now where I don't tell people I am a Christian, I just say Jesus is my savior... but be that as it may...
> I am so disappointed and almost disgusted as I look through these forums... I have seen a lot of women talking about all these "things" that people have to do if they are Christians. I have seen A LOT OF JUDGMENT...
> I am just going to say this:
> ...


Hon, if you are a Christian you are not following other Christians, you are following Christ. I don't understand why we put so much attention on other people, when you are not following them.
There are good and bad people everywhere. I could point at any religious or nonreligious group and say they are hypocrites. 
People are people. You can find judgment anywhere if you are looking for it, in fact you saying 'they are hypocrites' can be considered a form of judgment. No one knows anyone's christian walk to decide if they are a hypocrite or not, saved or unsaved, a 'real' or 'fake' christian (whether _that_ means).
It is only human nature to overlook one's flaws and see another's. It's not going to change anytime soon, this is the world we live in.


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 14, 2009)

No comment except, I agree with the last two posts!


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

I understand where the op is coming from .. thats why i stay away from here too.. its sickening sometimes. honestly.. but i also agree with the other posters. dotn follow ppl follow god. they will always be people who say or do or act they way they should.. dont let it affect you. I agree this is a big forum with many ppl from diff background so not every is not gonna agree but thats life. And to add in my opinion we all christian or not have been hypocrites one time in our life. I know i have.. it wasnt intentional but i had problems so yea i was a hypocrite too so dont get too mad we all have our low points sometimes..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

I dunno, maybe its me...but, people are so quick to stay out of the CF, yet...will go into the other forums (ET, OT) with no problem and accept all that's said there and sometimes agree.  

Maybe its me.....

(Just so that ya'll know...I'm not talking about you, just people I know) quote by: Pastor Paul Sheppherd


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2009)

beaux cheveux said:


> Hon, if you are a Christian you are not following other Christians, you are following Christ. I don't understand why we put so much attention on other people, when you are not following them.
> There are good and bad people everywhere. I could point at any religious or nonreligious group and say they are hypocrites.
> People are people. You can find judgment anywhere if you are looking for it, in fact you saying 'they are hypocrites' can be considered a form of judgment. No one knows anyone's christian walk to decide if they are a hypocrite or not, saved or unsaved, a 'real' or 'fake' christian (whether _that_ means).
> It is only human nature to overlook one's flaws and see another's. It's not going to change anytime soon, this is the world we live in.


 
Thanks.  That's the point I was making.  There's no escape from anyone making any type of judgment on anything in this life.  That's what it is ... Life.


----------



## kayte (Jun 14, 2009)

> WHY ARE CHRISTIANS SO HYPOCRITICAL



Blanket generalizations of these kind are meaningless
as is the title thread.... provocative and UN-Christlike

Do not fool yourself by blaming others..
with all respect...that's a cowardice...
your shame of Christianity has _everything _to do with 
you and your relationship to Christ
NOT the CF

Have you ever heard that saying 
If it's hysterical {your rant} _it's historical?..meaning something deeper is goin on _

As one human being to another..when I pick a fight..{like both of your posts }
and say it's because of THIS ....chances are very good ..it''s really something else 

So,keeping it real....
_do you have it in you OP _to turn this around..into a positive?
some very very loving answers were given you.._that's a gift_
can you receive that and give thanks? 
I challenge you...to.

Ask yourself what do I _really _need? clearly it's attention ...but what else?
what is hurting you..OP?  A happy follower of Christ does not deliberately 
start a fight.

Start there please,and release the impulse to scapegoat the CF
No it's not perfect..no one said it was 
neither are Christians..neither is anybody else 
neither are you... 

get over it

in Christ
~~~~~K


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 14, 2009)

tdennis44 said:


> OK...
> I have an issue with Christians... Its to the point now where I don't tell people I am a Christian, I just say Jesus is my savior... but be that as it may...
> I am so disappointed and almost disgusted as I look through these forums... I have seen a lot of women talking about all these "things" that people have to do if they are Christians. *I have seen A LOT OF JUDGMENT...*
> I am just going to say this:
> ...


 

AMEN a TRILLION Times to the bolded.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 14, 2009)

ITA with the OP. Who are we to judge, we need to come together in love. This is the only way to win the world. Yes, ITA it is too much judgement. OP keep it movin and do not worry about judgement seeds of others b/c they are dealing with their own issues.


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

kayte said:


> Blanket generalizations of these kind are meaningless
> as is the title thread.... provocative and UN-Christlike
> 
> Do not fool yourself by blaming others..
> ...


 

i somewhat agree with what you are saying... i agree that no one is perfect even christians but i do disagree with you insuiating that she maybe deliberately starting this thread to pick a fight. maybe im wrong.. maybe there is something i missed but all i see is someone who frustrated and needed clarification on something not tryign to start a fight. I also dont agree with you stating that she is seeking attention by doing this. 

But all in all the op needs to know that everyone make mistakes does and says thing they shouldnt do.. and that she should not let those things affect her walk  with christ cause in the end.. all that matters is your relationship with him and him only.


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 14, 2009)

case and point:
oh and by the way... who is trying to pick a fight? who is fooling themselves? You took it as a fight because of your defensiveness and whatever other psychological issues you may have going on... people like you are exactly the reason why people run from Christ... you have no idea my backgrounds, my struggles, or anything...
and no, i don't need attention, i have plenty. i was simply trying to start a discussion, ms. writer. this is a forum, isn't it? and why do you care? maybe you need to get over it, and not me, because obviously you took it to heart. and I can see why... I was talking about people like YOU. i bet you went to church today too... LOL



kayte said:


> Blanket generalizations of these kind are meaningless
> as is the title thread.... provocative and UN-Christlike
> 
> Do not fool yourself by blaming others..
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2009)

tdennis44 said:


> case and point:
> oh and by the way... who is trying to pick a fight? who is fooling themselves? You took it as a fight because of your defensiveness and whatever other psychological issues you may have going on... people like you are exactly the reason why people run from Christ... you have no idea my backgrounds, my struggles, or anything...
> and no, i don't need attention, i have plenty. i was simply trying to start a discussion, ms. writer. this is a forum, isn't it? and why do you care? maybe you need to get over it, and not me, because obviously you took it to heart. and I can see why... I was talking about people like YOU. i bet you went to church today too... LOL


    I _knew_ this was coming...

It was just a matter of time.    But why go so overboard, especially with the last two sentences of attack against Kayte?   I don't understand, because it's what you were venting about.  It just blew away the points of your original post.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jun 14, 2009)

None of us are perfect BUT I must say that the GOOD outweigh the bad in the Christian forum !


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I _knew_ this was coming...
> 
> It was just a matter of time. But why go so overboard, especially with the last two sentences of attack against Kayte? I don't understand, because it's what you were venting about. It just blew away the points of your original post.


 

your are right.. she is doing the same thing she post that she hates other christians do... so she in herself is being hypocrital but at the same time kayte comments were not so nice.. and i like the way kayte post most of the time but this one i really disagree with. calling her a coward and saying she intentionally wanted to start a fight and want attention.. all these false accusations wasnt necessary. so in the end we all are hypocrites.. each and every one of us and tahts why we all need jesus to help us with our issues.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I knew this was coming...


 
Sis, this is what my good friend (evangelist) said to me that I said I wasn't going to share here....I needed to share her words of wisdom!!!

******************************

A king arranges for the marriage of his son. He sends out the invitations and everything is made ready but the guests refuse to come. Some of them even attack and kill messengers of the king. He sends out his armies to destroy them and burn their city. Then the king sends his servants out into the highways to invite everyone they find to the wedding. Matthew 22:10 (NKJV)

When the king comes in to see the guests, he sees something unusual. Everyone is wearing a wedding garment except for one man. Some commentators say everyone would have been provided with a wedding garment. Others say it was up to the guest to wear an appropriate garment. In any case, every single one of these people (the house was full) had been brought in "off the streets" so to speak yet all of them were wearing appropriate garments except for one man. This was an insult. The king had invited him into his home. He was given a seat at the king's own table and yet he put forth absolutely no effort into trying to show respect for the king or his son. It was sort of like taking the king's grace (he didn't earn nor deserve an invitation) and throwing an insult back at the king.

When I first heard this story, I came up with all sorts of excuses for the man. It wasn't his fault, he didn't have proper clothing, he didn't have time to change, etc. Now I know better because you see, I've learned that God is a righteous judge.



> The fear of the LORD is clean, enduring forever; The judgments of the LORD are true and righteous altogether. Psalm 19:9



This tells me the man had no legitimate excuse, he simply did not do what he knew he was supposed to do.



> But when the time had fully come, God sent his Son, born of a woman, born under law, to redeem those under law, that we might receive the full rights of sons. Because you are sons, God sent the Spirit of his Son into our hearts, the Spirit who calls out, "Abba, Father." So you are no longer a slave, but a son; and since you are a son, God has made you also an heir. Galatians 4:4-7 (NIV)



This makes us daughters of The King. I like to call us princesses. 

A good parent sets clear expectations. They don't allow their children to behave any old way. In fact, the quickest way for you to make a child feel unloved is to not set any expectations for them. You make them feel like they're just not worth putting any effort into. Really.

I may be a princess but that doesn't give me the freedom to run around and act any way I please. I can't go around the countryside being rude and abusive to everyone I meet. I can't go and hang out in places doing things a Princess of God has no business doing. 

A question I must always keep before me is: Would someone be shocked and surprised to learn I'm a Princess of God? If they would, then I need to step in front of the mirror and examine myself carefully. Why are they shocked? Are my actions befitting a princess? Are my words befitting a princess? Am I running around in the garments made by the King's own dear hands and given to me personally or am I covering them up and hiding them with some old, dirty, smelly rags I found. Am I feasting at the table of the King or am I dumpster-diving? 

God doesn't want me to just be a princess, He wants me to act like one!


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Jun 14, 2009)

It's simple:  We as Christians aren't perfect.  A part of our imperfection is in judging others.  We edify ourselves, we idol worship, we sin just like everyone else.  The difference is that we are accountable for it and we know better.  But life is a struggle and all we can do is to stay in the Word and saturate every fiber of our being with God's love, wisdom, knowledge and his Word and pray that none of us is cut off in eternity.

Now that isn't to say that it is cool and to each his own, because I don't subscribe to that train of thought anymore, but we all have to live and learn.


----------



## trenise (Jun 14, 2009)

tdennis44 said:


> case and point:
> oh and by the way... who is trying to pick a fight? who is fooling themselves? You took it as a fight because of your defensiveness and whatever other psychological issues you may have going on... people like you are exactly the reason why people run from Christ... you have no idea my backgrounds, my struggles, or anything...
> and no, i don't need attention, i have plenty. i was simply trying to start a discussion, ms. writer. this is a forum, isn't it? and why do you care? maybe you need to get over it, and not me, because obviously you took it to heart. and I can see why... I was talking about people like YOU. i bet you went to church today too... LOL


 
Hi there. I've been following this thread and was only going to lurk. I didn't really want to say anything, but I will share something about my thoughts on Christians being hypocritical. In your earlier post you said you don't even call yourself a Christian anymore. I think I can understand why you do that from the explanation you gave. But here is where I looked at myself. I wondered at one time if I was being enough of a Christian to tell people I was. I didn't want to take the Lord's name in vain, so to speak, and call myself a Christian but not be Christ-like. But I have matured to the point where I will call myself a Christian at all times because Jesus is my Savior, not because of any perfection I have reached. I hear people coming down hard on Christians all the time. I've been guilty too. Perhaps it is because we hold people who identify with the name of Christ to such a high standard?

I quoted you because you came off here to me as being angry. Maybe I misunderstood, but it went beyond just a discussion or even disagreement right here. Discussion is good, disagreeing is inevitable, but attacks are not necessary or productive. Let's try this again, okay?


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

SuperNova said:


> It's simple: We as Christians aren't perfect. A part of our imperfection is in judging others. We edify ourselves, we idol worship, we sin just like everyone else. The difference is that we are accountable for it and we know better. But life is a struggle and all we can do is to stay in the Word and saturate every fiber of our being with God's love, wisdom, knowledge and his Word and pray that none of us is cut off in eternity.
> 
> Now that isn't to say that it is cool and to each his own, because I don't subscribe to that train of thought anymore, but we all have to live and learn.


 

nice post.. I would like to add that i have learned from my personal experience to not to be so quick to be angry if you feel someone is being hypocrital because sometimes some ppl have no clue they are even being hypocrital. I know that i have been that way sometimes and when someone pointed out to me i have to clutch my heart cause i didnt even realized it and i felt really bad about it and i was glad that person pointed in out to me in a loving way..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

trenise said:


> Hi there. I've been following this thread and was only going to lurk. I didn't really want to say anything, but I will share something about my thoughts on Christians being hypocritical. In your earlier post you said you don't even call yourself a Christian anymore. I think I can understand why you do that from the explanation you gave. But here is where I looked at myself. I wondered at one time if I was being enough of a Christian to tell people I was. I didn't want to take the Lord's name in vain, so to speak, and call myself a Christian but not be Christ-like. But I have matured to the point where I will call myself a Christian at all times because Jesus is my Savior, not because of any perfection I have reached. I hear people coming down hard on Christians all the time. I've been guilty too. Perhaps it is because we hold people who identify with the name of Christ to such a high standard?
> 
> I quoted you because you came off here to me as being angry. Maybe I misunderstood, but it went beyond just a discussion or even disagreement right here. Discussion is good, disagreeing is inevitable, but attacks are not necessary or productive. Let's try this again, okay?


...I'm blessed by your post....just blessed


----------



## Evolving78 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis, this is what my good friend (evangelist) said to me that I said I wasn't going to share here....I needed to share her words of wisdom!!!
> 
> ******************************
> 
> ...



This post and ClassicChic's thread about Bath and Body works are so hitting this on the nail!


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

trenise said:


> Hi there. I've been following this thread and was only going to lurk. I didn't really want to say anything, but I will share something about my thoughts on Christians being hypocritical. In your earlier post you said you don't even call yourself a Christian anymore. I think I can understand why you do that from the explanation you gave. But here is where I looked at myself. I wondered at one time if I was being enough of a Christian to tell people I was. I didn't want to take the Lord's name in vain, so to speak, and call myself a Christian but not be Christ-like. But I have matured to the point where I will call myself a Christian at all times because Jesus is my Savior, not because of any perfection I have reached. I hear people coming down hard on Christians all the time. I've been guilty too. Perhaps it is because we hold people who identify with the name of Christ to such a high standard?
> 
> I quoted you because you came off here to me as being angry. Maybe I misunderstood, but it went beyond just a discussion or even disagreement right here. Discussion is good, disagreeing is inevitable, but attacks are not necessary or productive. Let's try this again, okay?


 


she came off angry because of the way this person responded to her.. did you read that part? not saying it was the right way to respond but its understandable. no ones pointing out others faults but the op.... the way other ppl reacted to her post wasnt the best way either.. how bout we talk about that.... its seems we trying to come off trying to tell the op how to act when we need to learn how to act ourselves..


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> This post and ClassicChic's thread about Bath and Body works are so hitting this on the nail!


It sure did....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Inches411 said:


> she came off angry because of the way this person responded to her.. did you read that part? not saying it was the right way to respond but its understandable. no ones pointing out others faults but the op.... the way other ppl reacted to her post wasnt the best way either.. how bout we talk about that.... its seems we trying to come off trying to tell the op how to act when we need to learn how to act ourselves..



Sorry, sis...the OP came into CF today, angry.  Her thread began this way and this is how people are going to react....it's hard to respond to a post like that.

With that said...I think we ALL need to take some deep breaths and remember who we represent...Jesus the Christ!  He is the One who is able to make all grace abound for us!  

We cannot allow the enemy to have the victory any longer in this forum, in the Name of Jesus!

Jesus is Lord over all...or not Lord at all!


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sorry, sis...the OP came into CF today, angry. Her thread began this way and this is how people are going to react....it's hard to respond to a post like that.
> 
> With that said...I think we ALL need to take some deep breaths and remember who we represent...Jesus the Christ! He is the One who is able to make all grace abound for us!
> 
> ...


 

i agree the title itself is angry lol.. i mean i know that but i discerned that she must have been hurt by something to make a statement like this so i wasnt quick to just run and tell her off just because of it. I just made a simple statement. If i feel that someone comes off angry because of hurt im not going to just be angry back.. makes no sense at all. you try to get the root of the problem. yes she could have presented her feelings way better but . I hope no one feels that all this comments are arguments. God knows thats not my intention. But i noticed a couple things. like smart comments like what in the world..you must be new.. snide remarks that were not necessary in my opinion...  and im sorry this is the cf correct? so just cause someone came in angry dont me we gotta react the same way... thats makes us just as bad. I had enough common sense to not take offense to wat she was saying cause i know that im not intentionally a hypocrite and i also had enough sense to know that she was not referring to all christians.


----------



## trenise (Jun 14, 2009)

Inches411 said:


> she came off angry because of the way this person responded to her.. did you read that part? not saying it was the right way to respond but its understandable. no ones pointing out others faults but the op.... the way other ppl reacted to her post wasnt the best way either.. how bout we talk about that.... its seems we trying to come off trying to tell the op how to act when we need to learn how to act ourselves..


 
Sure we can talk about that. Yes, I read what Kayte wrote, but I am responding to the OP because she initiated the thread. In all humility, I'm sure I do need to learn how to act. I pray and ask God to help me be the woman He means for me to be. I'm much further along now than I used to be praise God. Will you pray for me that I continue to mature in the Lord? And not just me, but anyone who is falling short or that comes off as a hypocrite. I don't want to be the cause of someone else stumbling. Let's pray for one another.


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 14, 2009)

trenise said:


> Sure we can talk about that. Yes, I read what Kayte wrote, but I am responding to the OP because she initiated the thread. In all humility, I'm sure I do need to learn how to act. I pray and ask God to help me be the woman He means for me to be. I'm much further along now than I used to be praise God. Will you pray for me that I continue to mature in the Lord? And not just me, but anyone who is falling short or that comes off as a hypocrite. I don't want to be the cause of someone else stumbling. Let's pray for one another.


 


Will do sister. Please pray for me as well.. Thanks


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 14, 2009)

Inches411 said:


> i agree the title itself is angry lol.. i mean i know that but i discerned that she must have been hurt by something to make a statement like this so i wasnt quick to just run and tell her off just because of it. I just made a simple statement. If i feel that someone comes off angry because of hurt im not going to just be angry back.. makes no sense at all. you try to get the root of the problem. yes she could have presented her feelings way better but . I hope no one feels that all this comments are arguments. God knows thats not my intention. But i noticed a couple things. like smart comments like what in the world..you must be new.. snide remarks that were not necessary in my opinion...  and im sorry this is the cf correct? so just cause someone came in angry dont me we gotta react the same way... thats makes us just as bad. I had enough common sense to not take offense to wat she was saying cause i know that im not intentionally a hypocrite and i also had enough sense to know that she was not referring to all christians.


I hear you, sis...I hear you loud and clear!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2009)

Inches411 said:


> your are right.. she is doing the same thing she post that she hates other christians do... so she in herself is being hypocrital but at the same time kayte comments were not so nice.. and i like the way kayte post most of the time but this one i really disagree with. calling her a coward and saying she intentionally wanted to start a fight and want attention.. all these false accusations wasnt necessary. so in the end we all are hypocrites.. each and every one of us and tahts why we all need jesus to help us with our issues.


I understand and thank you for sharing this.


I just want to give a big hug and welcome to 'TDennis' and to apologize for my comments.    

Something may be amiss, but I don't want to discourage her or anyone else from experiencing the love of God and the path to resolve whatever it is.  

So to our OP, and Sister in Christ..."TDennis"

 

Come on back and let's 'fix it', whatever it is.   God didn't call us Ministers of Reconciliation in Vain.   

Heartfelt blessings...


----------



## Laela (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh.. absolutely!  



PinkPebbles said:


> None of us are perfect BUT I must say that the *GOOD outweigh the bad in the Christian forum* !


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 14, 2009)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Sis, this is what my good friend (evangelist) said to me that I said I wasn't going to share here....I needed to share her words of wisdom!!!
> 
> ******************************
> 
> ...


Wow... what a message.   And it's true, we can't behave and hang out in places doing things where a Princess of God has no business going/doing.  And these aren't 'rules', it's our protection, our covering and our separation from the world who does not 'reflect' but consistantly rejects God.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 15, 2009)

tdennis44 said:


> case and point:
> oh and by the way... who is trying to pick a fight? who is fooling themselves? You took it as a fight because of your defensiveness and whatever other psychological issues you may have going on... people like you are exactly the reason why people run from Christ... you have no idea my backgrounds, my struggles, or anything...
> and no, i don't need attention, i have plenty. i was simply trying to start a discussion, ms. writer. this is a forum, isn't it? and why do you care? maybe you need to get over it, and not me, because obviously you took it to heart. and I can see why... I was talking about people like YOU. i bet you went to church today too... LOL


 


Hi Tdennis44,

I truly understand what you are saying and I will say this that Kayte is one of a couple of posters in this forum when Kayte posts she can talk to what a person has/or is going through. However, I hope she can come back in and clairify b/c Kayte posts in Love. This is why I love her posts.
I pray that you both Kayte and You can reslove and speak and understand in love what each of you is trying to say.

Now back to your post- I truly understand what you are saying and IRL it is the same thing. Yes, they are hypocritical Christians online, and IRL.
There is no denying that. However, still try to respond in love. This forum is so big and so many women here with different life expericences and walks with the Lord. I seen threads get taken way out of context instead of what the OP is saying. However, again I truly understand where you are comming from sorry you had negative experience(s) and I pray that you will not let this hinder you. You made a post on how you felt IMHO it is cool your just expressing how you feel.

Pslams 143:2
"Do not enter into Judgement with your servant,
For you in Your sight no one living is righteous."
This means all of mankind/human kind

In Christ Love,
HF8


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 15, 2009)

I am appreciating everyone's insight! I love this discussion!


----------



## kayte (Jun 15, 2009)

ETA  to keep it simpler

I ask for forgiveness..if that's possible
I honestly did mean my post to be kind of a tough love ..and a true invitation to look within but I do admit after painful reflection...
some anger was there that didn't belong on that post..and ultimately 
I applied my own post ..to me 
Thank God 



> and why do you care?


I do care about you 
that's not flippant... I mean it



> maybe you need to get over it, and not me, because obviously you took it to heart. and I can see why...



yes..I did take it to heart 
 ..in that I'm now examining me ..not at you
again..sorry if I made any one upset



> I was talking about people like YOU.



Well...you were right...I do try to do a little bit better than  
the day before?....hypocrisy...that's a hard one...it's insidious
we are not always aware,see...

I know I am too invested in honesty
not just as..a virtue but experience has taught that lying to my self has only made more heartbreak..... many times though, I am misguided.... 
thank you for pointing it out



> i bet you went to church today too...



Again ...you are right!..I didn't..I'm sure that has a lot 
to do with why I'm a little lost these days  



> LOL


looking forward to doing _that_ again


----------



## kayte (Jun 15, 2009)

> but i do disagree with you insuiating that she maybe *deliberately starting this thread to pick a fight. maybe im wrong*..



ETA.. I re-read my post and I did use the word deliberate
so you were right..
You are actually mistaken... If you re-read my post.I never said that what I meant was..in opening a loaded thread..with the title as such..that there might be something else{ subconciously} 
going on..in attempting  a _possible_ arguementative thread..
that means _not deliberate_
and I think another member did post a link about the rules
which supports threads that veer away from contention 



> calling her a coward and saying she intentionally wanted to start a fight and want attention.. all these false accusations wasnt necessary. so in the end we all are hypocrites.. each and every one of us and tahts why we all need jesus to help us with our issues



We sure do need Jesus...
I'm sorry for the misunderstanding
I was not calling OP a name.....
to post in the way she did..actually takes a lot of strength..though I do not agree with the sentiment or the dynamic in the way she posted

I meant _the actions _were reflective of that energy...
because perhaps it takes a  deeper courage to be vulnerable 
..possibly... I dunno... 
I can absolutely see where that would be questionable,though, and thought of as _one and the same_
so.. I agree, it was poor choice of words in an already loaded discussion
I do apologize 

in terms of wanting attention ..there's nothing wrong with that!...
we all do....we post to get acknowledgment... solidarity... support wisdom
humour, perspective,community, 
et al
I meant... a concern about negative attention seeking
but as God pointed out to me ...that is not my business ... 



> I understand where the op is coming from .. thats why i stay away from here too.. its sickening sometimes. honestly



This is so sad...I think you've asked for prayer and have been supported here
but you feel... maybe not? ....
I do hope you feel  better... 
there is a lot of love though from imperfect beings 
in God's imperfect world
but I remember in Love in Perfect LOVE
there is no terror..only God who is LOVE 

be blessed....

*ETA*


> but i cant lie and say that i agree with something you said when i dont. im glad we got this all cleared up.. take care god bless



I was not refering to your agreeing or disagreeing with me..or lying 
shakes my head..far from it
it was as  I  referenced...your quote "sickening"...and it's why I gently reminded you ..that same forum supported you and will continue to do so 
but I can certainly understand backing away if it causes confusion.
that choice of wording..... is what  took me aback..is all
yes dear,God bless


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 15, 2009)

kayte you're pretty cool for that response...
and i may have been less than mature for mine lol... its always fun to be sassy for a second though... and i must admit i am hating on the eloquence of your writing :notworthy
daps n hugs


----------



## madamdot (Jun 15, 2009)

delete . . .


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 15, 2009)

and your hair is lovely


----------



## trenise (Jun 15, 2009)

Yayy!! Wooohoo, reconciliation. Humility! That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## trenise (Jun 15, 2009)

I feel so much better seeing yall's posts Kayte and tdennis44. I really do. Thank you for coming to explain yourself Kayte. I think you two probably have a lot in common.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 15, 2009)

sorry wrong thread.....................


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 15, 2009)

Sigh...with all due respect, there is a certain amount of "I'm better than you and...blah, blah, blech" on this CF.  There is a definite amount of attempting to determine who is and who isn't a so-called "real" christian.  I think this is what she's referring to and it's disheartening.  Some of the so-called "christian" attacks on here are more savage than that of wolves on a rabbit.  I'm just stating the truth....


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 15, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> Sigh...with all due respect, there is a certain amount of "I'm better than you and...blah, blah, blech" on this CF. There is a definite amount of attempting to determine who is and who isn't a so-called "real" christian. I think this is what she's referring to and it's disheartening. Some of the so-called "christian" attacks on here are more savage than that of wolves on a rabbit. I'm just stating the truth....


.....................


----------



## Inches411 (Jun 15, 2009)

kayte said:


> You are actually mistaken... If you re-read my post.I never said that what I meant was..in opening a loaded thread..with the title as such..that there might be something else{ subconciously}
> going on..in attempting a _possible_ arguementative thread..
> that means _not deliberate_
> and I think another member did post a link about the rules
> ...


 

hey kayte.. yes i have asked for prayer here before.. thats why i remembered you cause u always responded when i posted and your response was very nice and i was kinda blown off by some of your comments.. but the reason i dont come on here is not something that should be taken personal. i believe that there are truly genuine people on here but for me being on this forum cause me more confusion than good so thats why i backed away from it.. It maybe have been me not understanding things and it might have nothing to do with the forum it self so please dont take offense. LIke I told you in a pm.. i love the way you post.. but i cant lie and say that i agree with something you said when i dont. im glad we got this all cleared up.. take care god bless


----------



## Theo (Jun 15, 2009)

You know, and I say this all in love. 

I think sometimes we as Christians need to bite the bullet and actually practice some of this humility that we often speak and recognize truth when we hear it. 

TIME and TIME AGAIN, we hear both BELIEVERS and UNNBELIEVERS talk about how the JUDGEMENT and HYPOCRISY of people who claim to be Christians is what turned them against from the church (and in this case the Christian forum) in the first place. I don't know, I heard it too many to just dismiss it anymore. 

Let's face it. The church (and the CF) has got some hypocrites and they are misrepresenting Christ. I just wish some of all you chastise (in love, of course ) some of the hypocrites as much as you do the gays and the rest of the sinners. 
And for what its worth, I'm a born-again Christian myself... I gotta call it like I see it.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 15, 2009)

freelove said:


> You know, and I say this all in love.
> 
> I think sometimes we as Christians need to bite the bullet and actually practice some of this humility that we often speak and recognize truth when we hear it.
> 
> ...



Edited: ( to reflect a general aspect of struggle...not nec. with people in this forum)

I myself am a sinner!  And I don't have the same religious experience as anyone else...it's all subjective.  But i struggle off and on with this thing - this bus ride called "christian"...because the past christian example (throughout history) has been horrible...for all my people.  It's not judgement per se....it's looking at realities.  It's hard and I often feel like a deceived person for having entered it...but with time comes clarity.  The precepts are perfect, not the people incorporating them in their lives.  Thank you for your comment.  All of us can learn, every one...from history and certainly from each other.  But inherently, there is a  vein of "arrogance" in how the gospel's often presented, particularly with certain denominations.  Is it sensitivity to protect one's past?  Perhaps.  But then again, it's G-d who makes the person what he is, culture, mindset, spiritually.


----------



## Bachelorette (Jun 15, 2009)

tdennis44 said:


> case and point:
> oh and by the way... who is trying to pick a fight? who is fooling themselves? You took it as a fight because of your defensiveness and whatever other psychological issues you may have going on... people like you are exactly the reason why people run from Christ...




Hmm


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 15, 2009)

freelove said:


> You know, and I say this all in love.
> 
> I think sometimes we as Christians need to bite the bullet and actually practice some of this humility that we often speak and recognize truth when we hear it.
> 
> ...


The bottom line is that the entire human race Christian/Non Christian has their izzm's, skizzm's, pet peeves, about diverse issues of life.   Be it 'whatever'.

No one and I mean NO ONE... definitely including me... is exempt from making judgments about anything and everyone in this thread, in this entire forum community of LHCF (all forums), and folks outside of this forum, lurkers, and whoever have demonstrated and will continue to demonstrate this human vice this quite vividly.   

So that makes everyone a hypocrite...period.    

It's just life.  We "ALL' have an issue with some issue or issues and yet we 'ALL' still have our own issues which we have in hindsight.  

No small wonder why Jesus said, "How long must I tarry with you...?"  He meant all of us.  NO One gets a free pass out of this.    We're all doing the very same thing ... making a judgment, an assessment, an observation, of what someone else has said or done.   I'm the first one to admit about me.


----------



## MuseofTroy (Jun 16, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> OK...
> I have an issue with Christians... Its to the point now where I don't tell people I am a Christian, I just say Jesus is my savior... but be that as it may...
> I am so disappointed and almost disgusted as I look through these forums... I have seen a lot of women talking about all these "things" that people have to do if they are Christians. I have seen A LOT OF JUDGMENT...
> I am just going to say this:
> ...


 
Hypocrisy is wrong. However in my opinion it is not judgmental to correct someone of WRONG behavior because you are genuinely trying to help them and enrich their lives. Christians are supposed to be a light to the world so if we are sitting around being messy and foul, how is that going to serve as a testimony to others? Personally I'm sick of these fair weather Christians who don't speak out against evil or injustices because they are afraid of being perceived as close minded or don't want to make any enemies. When I correct someone, I expect the same to be done to me. I want to be corrected of anything I'm doing wrong and may actually be unaware of. As a Christian the spot light is on you so if you are running around sinning and being like the world, how are you going to talk to someone else about God and being Christ-like? This is why the church is weak and why Christians are laughable these days because we aren't a light to the world. We aren't supposed to be doing the same mess as non believers. WE are supposed to be better than that but sadly that is not the case.

I already quoted this in another post but I should use it again because it definetly applies to this discussion.

Judge not, that ye be not judged" (Matthew 7:1).  The dynfunctional sinner’s favorite quote when it clearly talks about hypocritically attacking someone else when you are suffering from sin as well. None of us are perfect but we are supposed to support and want each of us to overcome on weaknesses.

The Bible clearly states that God’s people are expected to correct, rebuke and be bold to those who are sinning from a position of love and genuine concern. 

James 5:20 Let him know, that he which converteth the sinner from the error of his way shall save a soul from death, and shall hide a multitude of sins. John 7:24 Judge not according to the appearance, but judge righteous judgment. 

Romans 14: 1 Him that is weak in the faith receive ye, but not to doubtful disputations. 2 For one believeth that he may eat all things: another, who is weak, eateth herbs. 3 Let not him that eateth despise him that eateth not; and let not him which eateth not judge him that eateth: for God hath received him. 4 Who art thou that judgest another man's servant? to his own master he standeth or falleth. Yea, he shall be holden up: for God is able to make him stand. 

1 Corinthians 6: 1 Dare any of you, having a matter against another, go to law before the unjust, and not before the saints? 2 Do ye not know that the saints shall judge the world? and if the world shall be judged by you, are ye unworthy to judge the smallest matters? 3 Know ye not that we shall judge angels? how much more things that pertain to this life? 4 If then ye have judgments of things pertaining to this life, set them to judge who are least esteemed in the church. 5 I speak to your shame. Is it so, that there is not a wise man among you? no, not one that shall be able to judge between his brethren?"

Nevertheless if I see anyone, especially my loved ones particpating in behavior that is destrimental to themselves and others, I will speak out and try to help them within my capacity. There is nothing wrong with holding someone accountable for their behavior. We all need to be held accountable. You don’t just let sh*t sit in the middle of the room. You clean it up.


----------



## MuseofTroy (Jun 16, 2009)

I also want to add that it is not our place to determine if someone is a real Christian or not. Only God knows. There are people who go to church every Sunday and go through the motions of praying to God but belong to the devil. There are homeless people on the street who are saved. For anyone who is ashamed to be a Christian, then that is something you should take up with God. I don't follow anyone but Jesus Christ. That is where my allegiance is with. How another individuals acts has not bearing on my salivation. However when we know there is an area in our life or behavior that needs improvement, we aren't suppose to just throw up our hands and embrace the sin, we are supposed to fight it and try our hardest to get out of bondage. What I've noticed these days is that many Christians just give up and use excuses as to why they won't change certain behavior. Nevertheless to the new poster, people are flawed whether they are Christian or not. You need to worry about your own personal relationship with God. There is nothing wrong with correcting another behavior but don't come from a position that you are perfect.


----------



## hurricane (Jun 16, 2009)

*I have used the same statement as a weapon when I was angry with someone. " Your supposed to be a Christian ".  *

*I can not say this enough, read and study your Bible. As Christians, we are supposed to tell others when they are wrong. Will they like it? No. The Prophet Jeremiah was persecuted by the same people God sent him to because they did not want to hear the truth. The truth is repent ( or turn away from sin ) and return to God. That's it. *

*We have come to a very dangeous time. We no longer know what sin is. Everything is okay. I hated cleaning up the house when I was young. Still do. Truth be told I'm still struggling. What if no one ever told me to clean that dirt ring out of the bath tub. It's not bothering anyone right? Wrong. It's filth. Germs live in filth which can cause sickness.*

*So does sin. Sin brings judgement on you and your house. Your family lives in a community. The community suffers, then the state, the region, and the nation. *


----------



## momi (Jun 16, 2009)

hurricane said:


> *I have used the same statement as a weapon when I was angry with someone. " Your supposed to be a Christian ". *
> 
> *I can not say this enough, read and study your Bible. As Christians, we are supposed to tell others when they are wrong. Will they like it? No. The Prophet Jeremiah was persecuted by the same people God sent him to because they did not want to hear the truth. The truth is repent ( or turn away from sin ) and return to God. That's it. *
> 
> ...


 

A hearty amen to this post.

Germs cause sickness - many want to weep over the sickness yet refuse to clean the tub.

Lord help us.


----------



## Laela (Jun 17, 2009)

Righteous indignation? hmmm.. I don't know but I think I understand what you're saying here.



hurricane said:


> I have used the same statement as* a  weapon when I was angry with someone*. " Your supposed to be a Christian ".



AMEN. 



hurricane said:


> *I can not say this enough, read and study your Bible. As Christians, we are supposed to tell others when they are wrong. Will they like it? No. The Prophet Jeremiah was persecuted by the same people God sent him to because they did not want to hear the truth. The truth is repent ( or turn away from sin ) and return to God. That's it. *





Beautifully said....


hurricane said:


> *We have come to a very dangeous time. We no longer know what sin is. Everything is okay. I hated cleaning up the house when I was young. Still do. Truth be told I'm still struggling. What if no one ever told me to clean that dirt ring out of the bath tub. It's not bothering anyone right? Wrong. It's filth. Germs live in filth which can cause sickness.*
> 
> *So does sin. Sin brings judgement on you and your house. Your family lives in a community. The community suffers, then the state, the region, and the nation. *


----------



## madamdot (Jun 17, 2009)

hurricane said:


> *I have used the same statement as a weapon when I was angry with someone. " Your supposed to be a Christian ".  *
> 
> *I can not say this enough, read and study your Bible. As Christians, we are supposed to tell others when they are wrong. Will they like it? No. The Prophet Jeremiah was persecuted by the same people God sent him to because they did not want to hear the truth. The truth is repent ( or turn away from sin ) and return to God. That's it. *
> 
> ...



I agree . . . but often times its done with a little bit of anger instead of humility. There is a reason pride is hard to get over because even when you are doing something "good" it can be tainted by pride.

As I said to OP, I've been there before and I was mad at these people which is why I ended up in here basically ranting, which was not the right way to do it.


----------



## divya (Jun 17, 2009)

As Christians we really _must_ do our best to walk in the Lord. However, sometimes we all fall short, and it is only by the grace of God that we forgiven and nevertheless embraced as His children.

For that reason, as it has been said numerous times here, it is essential that we keep our eyes on the Lord. Even though it may be discouraging when some are unnecessarily critical or rather criticize in the wrong way, we have to keep our eyes on Jesus. God doesn't give us anything more than we can bear. So OP, pray and study the Word to study the Word to sustain you through all your challenges with others.

Last but not least, it does need to be understood that there is nothing wrong and everything right with pointing out that certain actions are wrong according to the Holy Scriptures. MuseofTroy has provided beautiful verses to show just that. Of course, however, it's not always _what_ you do, it's _how_ you do it. 

May this prayer be always on our lips...

Psalm 19:14 _Let the words of my mouth, and the meditation of my heart, be acceptable in thy sight, O LORD, my strength, and my redeemer._


----------



## MizzCoco (Jun 17, 2009)

This is not the way Christ wanted us to behave. Judgemental behavior towards others is not walking in love. There is a fine line between not condoning sin, but still loving the person and just being rude to others b/c of their choices. This is something all of us have to overcome, christian or not. All I can do is model my own life after Christ and let him deal with everybody else


----------



## Mortons (Jun 17, 2009)

divya said:


> As Christians we really _must_ do our best to walk in the Lord. However, sometimes we all fall short, and it is only by the grace of God that we forgiven and nevertheless embraced as His children.
> 
> For that reason, as it has been said numerous times here, it is essential that we keep our eyes on the Lord. Even though it may be discouraging when some are unnecessarily critical or rather criticize in the wrong way, we have to keep our eyes on Jesus. God doesn't give us anything more than we can bear. So OP, pray and study the Word to study the Word to sustain you through all your challenges with others.
> 
> ...





I think that people purposely TRY to  embarrass people in the Christian forum sometimes, then hide behind the "but I am supposed to correct you as a sister''. As much as I disagreed with Ms. Honey on a regular basis on topics she would PM me to talk with scriptures, and she did it in a way where I knew she did not intend malice but to be a teacher. Some of you need to confront the way you are pushing others away from the Lord rather than towards him. I know some will deny it, but its true. Some of you are.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jun 17, 2009)

Mortons said:


> I think that people purposely TRY to embarrass people in the Christian forum sometimes, then hide behind the "but I am supposed to correct you as a sister''. As much as I disagreed with Ms. Honey on a regular basis on topics she would PM me to talk with scriptures, and she did it in a way where I knew she did not intend malice but to be a teacher. Some of you need to confront the way you are pushing others away from the Lord rather than towards him. I know some will deny it, but its true. Some of you are.


 

ITA.....


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Jun 17, 2009)

Funny thing about mentioning specific names to exalt...their example wasn't always consistent and wasn't always "exemplary."  But who am I?  I'm just a sinner and a so-called deceiver.  

But can I give an "outsider's" observation that is a generalization based upon many experiences of many people?  There does seem to be an anger about spreading the gospel.  If such and such doesn't believe exactly as another, there seems to be an outright anger seething just below the surface of x-testifier.  If such and such do x-thing and another believer doesn't do x-thing, there's a "righteous" anger in suit.  Why is that? I've tended to notice this more with the pentecostals and AA Church.


----------



## divya (Jun 17, 2009)

Mortons said:


> I think that people purposely TRY to  embarrass people in the Christian forum sometimes, then hide behind the "but I am supposed to correct you as a sister''. As much as I disagreed with Ms. Honey on a regular basis on topics she would PM me to talk with scriptures, and she did it in a way where I knew she did not intend malice but to be a teacher. Some of you need to confront the way you are pushing others away from the Lord rather than towards him. I know some will deny it, but its true. Some of you are.



I really hope that people don't really purposely mean to embarrass others here, but you are probably right. It's definitely true that it often does push people away. What some of us need to realize is that at times we are all the "Jesus" that someone may be exposed to...and if we aren't a good representation of Him, then why should they want to be Christians? I do hope that we all take a good message out of this...


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 18, 2009)

why does everyone want to "correct" someone so bad? why can't people just mind their business? why can't people just be nice?
and after i post this, no calling me insecure, or immature, or saying that I'm weak, or any more of these "*Christian sayings*" cuz as you can see I have yet to respond to those posts, they are USELESS to me and my life...
i just hate seeing a bunch of black women talkin about *correcting* everyone... don't we do that enough? doesn't everyone see that IT DOESN'T WORK?
I know it didn't work, cuz all the "*correctors*" on here probably get "*checked*" all the time by their Christian friends... and now they want to do it as well... I understand why you all do it... I'm just saying it sucks, and why not try something new? Aren't you bored yet? Don't you wanna help? Cuz guess what, u didn't help me...
but then again I'm just saying.
<----- Going back to DC my hair... that is something that *NEEDS **CORRECTING* lol


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 18, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> why does everyone want to "correct" someone so bad? why can't people just mind their business? why can't people just be nice?
> and after i post this, no calling me insecure, or immature, or saying that I'm weak, or any more of these "*Christian sayings*" cuz as you can see I have yet to respond to those posts, they are USELESS to me and my life...
> i just hate seeing a bunch of black women talkin about *correcting* everyone... don't we do that enough? doesn't everyone see that IT DOESN'T WORK?
> I know it didn't work, cuz all the "*correctors*" on here probably get "*checked*" all the time by their Christian friends... and now they want to do it as well... I understand why you all do it... I'm just saying it sucks, and why not try something new? Aren't you bored yet? Don't you wanna help? Cuz guess what, u didn't help me...
> ...


You may not answer but I'm gonna' put it out there anyway... 

All of your posts are 'judgments and criticisms about what 'we' do in this forum.    Are you complaining, judging, or trying to make corrections. 

Obviously, it's not working for you either. 

  

No one here lays claim to perfection.  But at least, even with our short comings, we still have postive posts, prayers, and encouragment to support one another.   

Every post you've contributed is either criticism or mockery; proclaiming yourself as having it down with 'correct' Christian behaviour. 

When do you plan on posting a prayer?  Or a positive message to exhort, edify, encourage someone here.   

I'll say it again, 'grow up.'  Stop finding fault and do the opposite of what you keep finding fault with.  

And no... I do not claim perfection.  ONLY Jesus is Perfect and can lay and maintain claim to that. 

Find something positive to share instead of posting how wrong everyone is.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 18, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> You may not answer but I'm gonna' put it out there anyway...
> 
> All of your posts are 'judgments and criticisms about what 'we' do in this forum. Are you complaining, judging, or trying to make corrections.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you, sis.

I'm done in this thread....


----------



## music-bnatural-smile (Jun 18, 2009)

Ummm positivity came way before you posted that my sistah, this isn't the only post or thread I have started here...
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=375181
Agh... defensiveness... It doesn't even matter at this point...
I simply as a new member wanted to challenge you all to find a new way to approach the threads here... because I didn't like some of the pompous responses I saw when I first arrived...
I see that I was ineffective in the eyes of some of you...
But since we're all going to positive town, I just want to say that I am glad that I provoked this much thought out of so many of you...
and honestly...
*WHO WANTS TO GROW UP WHEN YOU'RE A CHILD OF THE KING!!!!*
-peace n love


----------



## divya (Jun 20, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> why does everyone want to "correct" someone so bad? why can't people just mind their business? why can't people just be nice?
> and after i post this, no calling me insecure, or immature, or saying that I'm weak, or any more of these "*Christian sayings*" cuz as you can see I have yet to respond to those posts, they are USELESS to me and my life...
> i just hate seeing a bunch of black women talkin about *correcting* everyone... don't we do that enough? doesn't everyone see that IT DOESN'T WORK?
> I know it didn't work, cuz all the "*correctors*" on here probably get "*checked*" all the time by their Christian friends... and now they want to do it as well... I understand why you all do it... I'm just saying it sucks, and why not try something new? Aren't you bored yet? Don't you wanna help? Cuz guess what, u didn't help me...
> ...



Honestly, I hope that someone would *kindly* correct certain things I do wrong with counsel from the Word of God.  God may place people in my path to help encourage me to stay on the straight and narrow. 

Not sure what "race" has to do with it though. Race is division of humanity born out of a desire for superiority and such. So what does "black" (which I personally don't consider myself) have to do with this? Are you implying that all people with a certain complexion automatically have certain traits? From the U.S., Caribbean, Latin American to Africa? Who is the "we" that you are referring to? Just wondering.


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow... DRAMA in the "House of the Lord!"

Discension is EVERYWHERE, people!


----------



## divya (Jun 20, 2009)

Blossssom said:


> Wow... DRAMA in the "House of the Lord!"
> 
> Discension is EVERYWHERE, people!



  Bloss, behave!


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 20, 2009)

JER-RY!  JER-RY!  JER-RY!


----------



## kayte (Jun 20, 2009)

> I feel so much better seeing yall's posts Kayte and tdennis44. I really do. Thank you for coming to explain yourself Kayte.


no prob



> I think you two probably have a lot in common.


_oooops_
you just HAD to say something like that...dint you...lol
smh (affectionately ) you couldn't leave well enough alone

naaahhh here ..we must diverge....on _that_ particular sentiment
respctfully Sister Trenise

All joking aside.._what a lovely sister you are_
and a blessing to us 

Shimmie...direct and beautifully said...

Blossom is so funny...I was LAFFIN over here 
on the East coast...

I, too,following N&W's example.. exit,this here thread


----------



## Blossssom (Jun 20, 2009)

This Forum is beginning to rival that of the OT Forum!

LOL!

Who KNEW!


----------



## hurricane (Jun 20, 2009)

music-bnatural-smile said:


> why does everyone want to "correct" someone so bad? why can't people just mind their business? why can't people just be nice?
> and after i post this, no calling me insecure, or immature, or saying that I'm weak, or any more of these "*Christian sayings*" cuz as you can see I have yet to respond to those posts, they are USELESS to me and my life...
> i just hate seeing a bunch of black women talkin about *correcting* everyone... don't we do that enough? doesn't everyone see that IT DOESN'T WORK?
> I know it didn't work, cuz all the "*correctors*" on here probably get "*checked*" all the time by their Christian friends... and now they want to do it as well... I understand why you all do it... I'm just saying it sucks, and why not try something new? Aren't you bored yet? Don't you wanna help? Cuz guess what, u didn't help me...
> ...


____________________________________________________________

*When I first began my nursing career, I was embarrased and humilated because of what I did not know. There were others who had knowledge and they used it against me. I was angry and hurt. Mostly angry. Very angry. Every chance they got they would embarass me. You know what I did? I bought a book that specialized in that area that I was working in. I read it, memorized it, and knew it for myself. That which I didn't know I said I didn't know that and thank you.*

*You have access to the book ( the Bible ), read it, memorize it, apply it. I still need correction. I don't know everything but I thank God that I can read it for myself. Knowing the word equips you for any and everything. Keep ya head up. *


----------

